# Full ASA schedule posted on site, Cullman then to Fort Benning for Classic



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

Full schedule is up on ASA site.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

I think ASA has dropped the ball on this one. Two shoots at the same site in one year? Sounds like once they lost Tuscaloosa they were left with egg on their face with no backup plan. 

You'd think an organization as rich and well supported by the manufacturers and shooters as the ASA is they could have found some better alternatives.

I suspect they took the easy way out rather than looking at some sites in Tennessee, Missouri, Arkansas, or any of a number of other places.

Perhaps Regions can get their act together and provide some real alternative to ASA or IBO. If they are planning an east /west arrangement with four shoots in Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas, and Missouri and similar shoots in the east, I will be ready to give them a try. Other than low turn-out I've not heard any negatives about them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

This could get interesting....anybody else agree with OT??? Has ASA shot themselves in the foot????


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Not the first time Uchee has hosted a Classic and a ProAm in the same year.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

I attended the Regions National shoot at West Monroe...seems there hasn't been one tree cut down at that facility in the last year.....


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

The ASA has not shot themselvs in the foot --- it worked well before, and will this time. Some people have no "clue" how hard it is to find a suitable site. The requirements to hold a shoot that big in size are really hard to fulfill in all respects. We should all be thankful we have a place to shoot instead of having to drop a shoot a year when a problem arises. All-in-all its a fairly central location.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, move it another 200 miles away.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The only negitive I can see is it gets HOT there in August. ...but its a great place and they have had good luck with attendance all the other times they have held events there


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Asa simply out grew the site at West Monroe. The clear cut that was done on the southeast side of the property had some effect on the tournament(we shoot there for a couple years after). It made one range out of it instead of two. The biggest problem was the ranges west of the horse arena in the bottom. The lack of distance and the water that could be there made safety an issue. Davik there is a difference between an ASA shoot with 1200 and a Regions shoot with 100. You need more space for shooters to shoot safely.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

OT3D said:


> I think ASA has dropped the ball on this one. Two shoots at the same site in one year? Sounds like once they lost Tuscaloosa they were left with egg on their face with no backup plan.
> 
> You'd think an organization as rich and well supported by the manufacturers and shooters as the ASA is they could have found some better alternatives.
> 
> ...


Having attended both ASA and Regions events, I'm at a loss as to why anyone would be so critical of the decisions made by ASA locations, and even suggest that Regions would be a preferable choice. (JMO)


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

It'll probably be hot, but it would be hot at any location in August. I'd say ASA has built enough equity with the shooters that we need to trust them with the decisions they make.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Unless I read the schedule wrong there is 3 shoots in the state of Alabama next year. I really find it hard to believe that the ASA can't find a suitable location in Virginia, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Mississippi, Arkansas or Georgia. I love shooting the ASA Pro/Ams, but they're either lazy or blind to suggest their are no other suitable venues.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I always thought TN was a very central location.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

RADAR72 said:


> I love shooting the ASA Pro/Ams, but they're either lazy or blind to suggest their are no other suitable venues.


My question is...what have YOU personally done to help find other sites for ASA to consider? If nothing...well you have no room to call somebody else lazy. 

I stated in another thread that several of us in the Chattanooga area of TN tried to get a few sites together for ASA to look at. I noted in that thread, that there was a lot more to finding a site than just having the right amount of space. There is a considerable amount of work that the host city must do, and then they also have to make a financial investment for it to work. So you can't simply say that it's ASA's fault for not exploring sites, etc. The sites we found weren't compatible with the ASA layout so that ruled them out. You are more than welcome to try and find some other places in the areas you mentioned.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Glad to see Newberry is still on the schedule. I had heard they were moving it.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

I DON'T work for ASA. Why would it be up to someone who doesn't earn a salary from them to look for other venues? I personally think it's ridiculous to state that there are no other suitable venues. If it's because these sites are the most PROFITABLE then just say so, but don't expect me to that there are NO suitable venues outside of what is scheduled.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

It's just my opinion that, those who matter are usually not the ones who complain, and those who complain are usually not the ones that matter.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

RADAR72 said:


> I DON'T work for ASA. Why would it be up to someone who doesn't earn a salary from them to look for other venues? I personally think it's ridiculous to state that there are no other suitable venues. If it's because these sites are the most PROFITABLE then just say so, but don't expect me to that there are NO suitable venues outside of what is scheduled.


:rock: Well said.

ASA=Alabama Shooters Association


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Wouldn't ASA keep it in the Atlanta area if they would want to stay close to home.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure what to think......

Wished would have gained some closer.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

RADAR72 said:


> I DON'T work for ASA. Why would it be up to someone who doesn't earn a salary from them to look for other venues?


I don't work for ASA either. Why would it be up to someone else to help find other sites? Because some people would rather sit back and complain about the locations of the shoot sites and rely on other people to do the work, rather than do a little scouting around to help find other site locations. If you want something to change...then quit waiting on other people to do it for you, and take some initiative. If you're not willing to do that, then you have no ground to stand on to whine. I can certainly testify that IF you do find a site and get in touch with Mike, they will check it out.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't think your listening to what I'm saying. I have said that the comment of "no other suitable venue" is not an honest statement to me. If the ASA doesn't want to expand the range of their pro/am locations that is completely their right as a PRIVATE business. Just be honest why you have 3 pro/Ams in one state. I'll still be at London every year and have a blast just like every other time I go. Not quite sure why you are so uptight about my view. You'd think I said something bad about your mother.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever looked at cities that have nascar tracks and look for a state park or property near those tracks? They would have plenty of hotels ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

RADAR72 said:


> I don't think your listening to what I'm saying. I have said that the comment of "no other suitable venue" is not an honest statement to me. If the ASA doesn't want to expand the range of their pro/am locations that is completely their right as a PRIVATE business. Just be honest why you have 3 pro/Ams in one state. I'll still be at London every year and have a blast just like every other time I go. Not quite sure why you are so uptight about my view. You'd think I said something bad about your mother.


It isnt asa that needs to broaden .....maybe a lot of you people dont understand how this works...

To make this easy ...the sports authority/ tourism board in a area puts in a request.
there is a docket that is sent out....they fill out the forms
meetings are set
facilities are checked
and goes from there


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok well that makes sense. Thanks for clearing that up bhtr3d.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> It isnt asa that needs to broaden .....maybe a lot of you people dont understand how this works...
> 
> To make this easy ...the sports authority/ tourism board in a area puts in a request.
> there is a docket that is sent out....they fill out the forms
> ...


The mountain must come to Mohammed rather than Mohammed going to the mountain. LOL


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

ASA made the right decision on this one. The numbers prove this. I here the Classic will move to Foley AL. In 2016 when there facility is complete.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I guess this is why they call these "national" events, not local. lain:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe ASA secretly stands for Alabama Shooters Association. hahahaahahaha


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Mike must not be doing too bad with his site choices as ASA had another record year. If you look at Regions choice of sites in the midwest and east I think you will understand why ASA doesn't go there.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bubba Dean said:


> Mike must not be doing too bad with his site choices as ASA had another record year. If you look at Regions choice of sites in the midwest and east I think you will understand why ASA doesn't go there.


I don't think that's a good comparison. Regions is not getting attendance for what ever reasons. I don't think it's the locations. If Asa was in Oklahoma, North Carolina or the Midwest I think the numbers would be just fine. If you had to choose, regions in Stillwater or Asa in Stillwater I think we all know that answer. And I'm sure it's the same for a lot of people.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I come on to these posts regularly with the same advice... If you don't like the locations do something about it. Get with the tourist division or Chamber of Commerce of your town and see if there is a suitable spot to host and event with enough room for parking, vendors, preferably an indoor building on site and of course enough hotels and hotels that will not go cut throat on pricing. 

It takes a ton of work to prepare a site for an ASA shoot. There are generally safety meetings, sponsor meetings, water, portapotty, etc etc etc before you ever get to the actual labor of cutting lanes and trails, etc. So start now for the 2016 season. 

And if it makes you feel any better you can call the Uchee Creek Shoot a Georgia shoot since it is at Ft Benning, GA even though Uchee Creek is actually on the Alabama side of the river. That shoot was originally brought to town by the Columbus Area Sports and Event Council so consider it a Columbus shoot and you'll feel warm and fuzzy about going to Alabama 3 times in a year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Brian from GA said:


> I come on to these posts regularly with the same advice... If you don't like the locations do something about it. Get with the tourist division or Chamber of Commerce of your town and see if there is a suitable spot to host and event with enough room for parking, vendors, preferably an indoor building on site and of course enough hotels and hotels that will not go cut throat on pricing.
> 
> It takes a ton of work to prepare a site for an ASA shoot. There are generally safety meetings, sponsor meetings, water, portapotty, etc etc etc before you ever get to the actual labor of cutting lanes and trails, etc. So start now for the 2016 season.
> 
> And if it makes you feel any better you can call the Uchee Creek Shoot a Georgia shoot since it is at Ft Benning, GA even though Uchee Creek is actually on the Alabama side of the river. That shoot was originally brought to town by the Columbus Area Sports and Event Council so consider it a Columbus shoot and you'll feel warm and fuzzy about going to Alabama 3 times in a year.


Good post Brian....so many people think its like a backyard club shoot just larger.....the logistics alone is about a year to do on its own


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I expect there wasn't another EXCELLENT location to host the tournament in 2015. No Uchee Creek isn't at my back door.......unless you consider 9.5 hours my back yard. However, a lot of ASA archers folks can get to Ft. Benning in 8 or less hours. 

There is nothing wrong with an ASA member doing some preliminary scouting of a location and reporting back to the ASA. I bet Mike T. and associates would love to hear about a location that has the physical ability to handle 1600+ archers with willingness and where withal to make it happen while being a location that is within a 4 hour of every ASA member. Yes, the last part was said tongue in cheek.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Might as well let everyone know this to.......2016. Mark your calendars as well. The 3rd weekend of every month will be the. ASA event


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Just be thankful that ASA shoots are in your general area. If I were a complainer, I would ask why they can't have some out here in CO, UT, etc so I could get to them all cheaply. Spend $1500 bucks per shoot and then I guess you might have a complaint or perhaps you could just stay home.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Might as well let everyone know this to.......2016. Mark your calendars as well. The 3rd weekend of every month will be the. ASA event


EVERY MONTH?? HOLY MOLY! I gotta clear this with the wife.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rsw said:


> Just be thankful that ASA shoots are in your general area. If I were a complainer, I would ask why they can't have some out here in CO, UT, etc so I could get to them all cheaply. Spend $1500 bucks per shoot and then I guess you might have a complaint or perhaps you could just stay home.


- ASA events aren't so special that a person must be "thankful" to have one in their area. DOn't get me wrong 3D archery is a lot of FUN but no where near an irreplaceable hobby.
- The reason they don't have an ASA event in CO or UT is simply because it does NOT make any sense to do so. We could talk about business model and all that but basically it makes no sense unless you significantly change the structure of the ASA.
- Yes, every one has the option of staying home..................including you. If YOU get your panties in a wad reading these types of threads maybe you should take your own pleasant and oh so polite advice.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

rsw said:


> Just be thankful that ASA shoots are in your general area. If I were a complainer, I would ask why they can't have some out here in CO, UT, etc so I could get to them all cheaply. Spend $1500 bucks per shoot and then I guess you might have a complaint or perhaps you could just stay home.


Well said RSW, and I Agree with you 100% that people don't really seem to understand that most of their complaining simply shows their desire to be heard. Always enjoy it when you can make it to the events, and do realize that ASA must be doing something right, when people such as you travel that far to attend their events.
In my opinion, nothing in your post seemed to call for the explaination as to why ASA hasn't grown to include a larger portion of the country, what makes sense from a business standpoint, nor did your post seem that you were overly critical of the self appointed authorities on ASA policies and decisions. (just my 2 cents)


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

All I can say is I can't wait for Flordia. It's my first ASA ever and I'm excited already lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Huntin Hard said:


> All I can say is I can't wait for Flordia. It's my first ASA ever and I'm excited already lol


Lots of fun. You will love it.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Anybody know when the new target list will be out? I have a general idea except for 1 target.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Well said RSW, and I Agree with you 100% that people don't really seem to understand that most of their complaining simply shows their desire to be heard. Always enjoy it when you can make it to the events, and do realize that *ASA must be doing something right,* when people such as you travel that far to attend their events.
> In my opinion, nothing in your post seemed to call for the explaination as to why ASA hasn't grown to include a larger portion of the country, what makes sense from a business standpoint, nor did your post seem that you were overly critical of the self appointed authorities on ASA policies and decisions. (just my 2 cents)


You are only sayin' that cause you got the Life member discount and I didn't.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

918hoytman918 said:


> Anybody know when the new target list will be out? I have a general idea except for 1 target.


That usually oct when the new club stuff goes out


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

All we have heard unofficially is a black mt lion and a cinnimon feeding bear. Not sure what they are dropping. Waiting on the official word anyways.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

sagecreek said:


> All we have heard unofficially is a black mt lion and a cinnimon feeding bear. Not sure what they are dropping. Waiting on the official word anyways.


Same here. Also heard the black buck was coming back. And adding another alert and taking the sneak deer out. Not sure what is true and would like a official list.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

918hoytman918 said:


> Same here. Also heard the black buck was coming back. And adding another alert and taking the sneak deer out. Not sure what is true and would like a official list.


Sneak deer is out......


----------



## older (Apr 1, 2009)

Total agree 


Dr.Dorite said:


> It's just my opinion that, those who matter are usually not the ones who complain, and those who complain are usually not the ones that matter.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Is McKenzie clearing out the old stock? Maybe?? :mg:


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Carlosii hate to disappoint you but the large sneak and large alert are the same body. McKenzie will just change the heads.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> Carlosii hate to disappoint you but the large sneak and large alert are the same body. McKenzie will just change the heads.


Dont tell him that.....he thinks it is a special target all by itself.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> Carlosii hate to disappoint you but the large sneak and large alert are the same body. McKenzie will just change the heads.


So, I was right!! They're just tryin' to use up the old stock...Maybe the new stuff is going to Regions.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

With Regions awesome attendance they should only need about a 100 targets for the year.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Well now Bubba Dean, I'll have to agree that Regions is a far more exclusive organization than them other ones...I guess us folks that shoot 'em are just a bit snobby...Next year we'll all be wearing the Region's official uniform. Eat'cher heart out Bubba.


----------

